# Recycling old sweater



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

How to recycle an old sweater with what you have.
1 Label.
2 Old sweater.
3 Sweater in pieces.
4 Wind yarn around basket.
5 Washed wool.
6 Old wool ready to make new item.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've done that! Made a pair of socks. Got the sweater from Goodwill (didn't want to mess up one of my oldies) and frogged away! Very relaxing.

Hope others try this b/c of your post


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Isn't this a great way to get something "new" without spending a dime!
I've done it and was pleased with my "new" pair of socks.
Hope your post inspires others to try it


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

what is "frogged away" 
happy knitting


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Waterford Girl said:


> what is "frogged away"
> happy knitting


Rip it, rip it, rip it.
You're undoing the knitting or crochet.
Another term is tink; that's "knit" spelled backwards and is for a few stitches to undo.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


Very good reminder/warning :thumbup:


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this info. I have not tried to do this before and although it seemed rather intuitive, I don't think I would have done it this way. Good to know.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

You are wright .


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Now I know how to proceed.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Eugenia Poulos said:


> How to recycle an old sweater with what you have.
> 1 Label.
> 2 Old sweater.
> 3 Sweater in pieces.
> ...


Thank you. You should be a teacher.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

For anyone tight of funds.....can make u some extra money on ebay if u dont mind putting in the time !!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Eugenia Poulos said:


> How to recycle an old sweater with what you have.
> 1 Label.
> 2 Old sweater.
> 3 Sweater in pieces.
> ...


Exactly what I do


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

my 2 experiences with recycling wound up in the trash. the first one was a shetland wool that had some holes in it. could hardly get a decent ball wound before the yarn was broken. the second effort was a worsted weight ski type sweater and it was, again, all ends. wound up trashing that, too. very frustrating, very disappointing.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

How do you wash it in the machine without it getting into an enormous yarn bard (learned that phrase on KP and LOVE it)? I know to tie off the skein several times around . . . still wound up with a mess. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I often do that. When I was first married many years ago there was no money for yarn. My mom told me to stop feeling sorry for myself and took me to the thrift store where she volunteered, then set me loose in the throw away pile. I have been recycling yarn ever since. No single mitten on the side of the street is safe. lol I make socks for my son from wool, dish and wash cloths from cotton, doll clothes from the bright colored fine yarn, numerous afghans and clothing items to donate. I usually have a Jabobs Ladder or a tube afghan on the go for all the short ends that I don't want to throw away.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

What is a Jacobs Ladder afghan? Tube afghan? Patterns available where??? Thanks.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I found a beautiful wool sweater that's way too small for me at the Goodwill store, and two cotton ones, and I plan to re-purpose the fiber. My daughter bought me a swift for Christmas, and I think this would be a perfect use for it! 

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> How do you wash it in the machine without it getting into an enormous yarn bard (learned that phrase on KP and LOVE it)? I know to tie off the skein several times around . . . still wound up with a mess. Any help would be appreciated.


With any of these, I would hand-wash. Unless you put the hanks into a mesh laundry bag (and a small one, at that) there is no way to guarantee that they won't tangle in the washer.

I also read somewhere that you should hang the hanks up after washing and possibly add a small weight to help get out the kinks if they're bad. The weight can't be too heavy, though, or else you'll stretch out the yarn too much.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


Thanks for the warning, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice instructions


----------



## Patrish (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


Not being familiar with the term or how to recognize items that have been "serged", would you be able to describe how one might recognize a sweater treated in this fashion? With thanks.....


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Patrish said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.
> ...


Same question here. Is it possible to get very clear pictures to compare? Thanks.

CharleneM


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also had a problem with frogging a goodwill sweater... the yarn kept breaking... I gave up


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Would like to know how to tell if seams are serged or not also.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the info. I read on this site that folks do this but didn't know how to proceed, now I do and I will try it.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

serged seam
Serging cuts the threads. Unless you like to tie *lots* of yard long pieces of thread, don't try to use it.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I have looked for wool sweaters to unravel because I want to try felting.
I had not thought about buying cotton to unravel and reuse for other projects tho. That is a great idea too. So what is ramie cotton? I see a lot of sweaters made of it.
Thanks


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is another site with detailed instructions and pictures: http://www.craftstylish.com/item/9839/how-to-recycle-yarn-from-a-thrift-store-sweater

And here's a video:


----------



## Patrish (Apr 21, 2011)

Many thanks to all those who have steered the beginners away from danger! Most appreciated....


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> So what is ramie cotton? I see a lot of sweaters made of it.
> Thanks


Ramie is a strong natural fibre similar to flax. It's not very durable or flexible on its own so it's usually blended with another fibre such as cotton or wool. Ramie cotton would mean it's a blend of ramie AND cotton.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

i9You can find Jacob's Ladder in several shapes just by typing it into your browser. The tube afghan is sometimes called Surprise Afghan. The original pattern I had said to take all your odds and ends of yarn and put them in a bag. You pull out the yarn as needed without looking. You make a chain a little more than double the width you want your afghan to be. Carefully join without twisting and start working around and around in your favorite stitch. Half double works great but you can choose what you like. Keep working around and around. Its your choice to have an end of row or not. When you get to the length you want fold your piece in half and sc across the top and bottom. All the knots that you have put in your many colors of yarn will be on the inside. I have made mats for shelters and mats for kids in school who have nap time as well as nice thick afghans that are great for the kids when they want to lay on the floor to watch TV.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> I have looked for wool sweaters to unravel because I want to try felting.
> I had not thought about buying cotton to unravel and reuse for other projects tho. That is a great idea too. So what is ramie cotton? I see a lot of sweaters made of it.
> Thanks


Ramie cotton is a blend of ramie and cotton. Ramie is cheaper and stronger than cotton, but delicate (brittle). It wears out faster than cotton, but doesn't wrinkle as badly. Ramie is usually blended with another fiber (wool, silk, cotton).


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> How do you wash it in the machine without it getting into an enormous yarn bard (learned that phrase on KP and LOVE it)? I know to tie off the skein several times around . . . still wound up with a mess. Any help would be appreciated.


I always hand wash mine, stretching it out in the warm water, line dry and then when dry put in mesh laundry bags and tumble for a short time just to make sure the parts where you have tied it off are completely dry. Never had a problem.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that tube afghan idea... thanks for sharing.. I also like the idea of recyling the sweaters, I want to know how you take the body and arms apart with out cutting the wrong yarn? this might be easier than I think I have never tried.. Also if you find a sweater you love but its serged and not good for unraveling you could make mittens, doggie sweaters, leg warmers, fingerless gloves, cowels, just make sure that you secure the stitches (steek) before you cut into the sweater to keep it from unraveling.. I am willing to guess that there are web sites all over the internet on how to recycle a sweater... this makes me want to go to the second hand store when they have those bag sales...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I have some wool sweaters stashed away somewhere that I have purchased with felting in mind. However, I will now rethink what I want to do with them and check for serged seams. (Thank you Jessica-Jean for the "heads up"!)


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I used to work in the knitwear industry, so I know a little about the construction of knitwear. You can usually tell if a shop bought garment is "cut-and-sewn" or "fully fashioned" by looking inside at the seams. If the seam is overlocked,which looks like blanket stitch, it's probably been cut like fabric and sewn together. If the seams look as if they've been chainstitched and you can see increases and decreases where you would expect them on a hand knitted garment, then it's probably fully fashioned and can be unpicked. Some garments might have elements of both methods, particularly around the neck and shoulder seams but you might be able to salvage enough yarn from the body and sleeves of the garment to make something useful. The yarn used in manufactured garments isn't always to a standard gauge, as the machines might use several bobbins of yarn to make a thicker yarn. When you frog this type of yarn you end up with a very loose yarn with separate strands instead of the plied yarn you normally use. I've been known to go to the trouble of re-plying the yarn with a drop spindle when I've found something really lovely.


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> my 2 experiences with recycling wound up in the trash. the first one was a shetland wool that had some holes in it. could hardly get a decent ball wound before the yarn was broken. the second effort was a worsted weight ski type sweater and it was, again, all ends. wound up trashing that, too. very frustrating, very disappointing.


You gave me a good chuckle, tamarque. :-D Been there, done that, not worth the frustration.

ibe


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

knittwittibe46 said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > my 2 experiences with recycling wound up in the trash. the first one was a shetland wool that had some holes in it. could hardly get a decent ball wound before the yarn was broken. the second effort was a worsted weight ski type sweater and it was, again, all ends. wound up trashing that, too. very frustrating, very disappointing.
> ...


But I would still have saved the yarn to use in ways others have suggested but also for random fairisle colours - socks come to mind if the yarn was thin enough, gloves/mitts, hats. You can double it up for thicker items. 
I never throw yarn away unless it is disintegrating with age (or pests/moths got into it, which is why I use tubs for storage). Some yarns never seem to die.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> I used to work in the knitwear industry, so I know a little about the construction of knitwear. You can usually tell if a shop bought garment is "cut-and-sewn" or "fully fashioned" by looking inside at the seams. If the seam is overlocked,which looks like blanket stitch, it's probably been cut like fabric and sewn together. If the seams look as if they've been chainstitched and you can see increases and decreases where you would expect them on a hand knitted garment, then it's probably fully fashioned and can be unpicked. Some garments might have elements of both methods, particularly around the neck and shoulder seams but you might be able to salvage enough yarn from the body and sleeves of the garment to make something useful. The yarn used in manufactured garments isn't always to a standard gauge, as the machines might use several bobbins of yarn to make a thicker yarn. When you frog this type of yarn you end up with a very loose yarn with separate strands instead of the plied yarn you normally use. I've been known to go to the trouble of re-plying the yarn with a drop spindle when I've found something really lovely.


Thank you, Rosy, for the good information! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


Hi Jessica Jean. Haven't seen you for ages. Glad you're back.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you - I was afraid that was the real answer. I detest washing things by hand, but for really good yarn, I could probably force myself . ..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw this done in the early 1960's by the German women that lived in the village where I lived in Germany...I was so FASTINATED then and still am...
They were so frugal reusing yarn.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a couple of sweaters that I made nearly 20yrs ago. I haven't worn for years (at least 10yrs), but I love the yarn, so I am going to try this. My Mom used to do this, I remember the wavy hanks of wool. I want to make a scarf out of one, so thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


Jessica, where have you been? (Or maybe where have I been?) I have not seen your avatar in a long time. I (for one) have missed you.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just a word of warning! Before disassembly, verify that the seams are *NOT* serged, unless you have a use for lots and lots of relatively short lengths of yarn.


How will I know if the item has been serged? I buy many old sweaters at Goodwill just for felting.
Johnna


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rip it! Rip it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love learning new words on KP. What's bard?



pjcoldren said:


> How do you wash it in the machine without it getting into an enormous yarn bard (learned that phrase on KP and LOVE it)? I know to tie off the skein several times around . . . still wound up with a mess. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

kurichan said:


> Here is another site with detailed instructions and pictures: http://www.craftstylish.com/item/9839/how-to-recycle-yarn-from-a-thrift-store-sweater
> 
> And here's a video:
> 
> ...


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Another way I have recycled old wool sweaters from the thrift shop is to felt them, then cut across under the arms, sew the bottoms of front and back together on the machine and have a shoemaker attach leather straps. I took an old leather strap from a worn out purse.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I've often thought of buying sweaters at thrift stores to unravel. Never got around to it. This thread has perked up my interest again! Some of the older yarns are just beautiful and I'd love to knit with them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay. You ladies have inspired me. I will be down at the thrift shop this coming week. I am going to try it.


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you so much for info and great pictures. I've been going to do this. You make it look so easy. I got hurt at work and I'm changing jobs so I'll be financially challenged, yarn will be way down the list. Thank you.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

This is probably a silly question, but I assume you can only rip out handknitted sweaters?


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

You can recycle any knitted item as long as the seams are not cut and 
serged .


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it! I tried this with an old sweater, and I was thrilled with the end product!


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

What a great idea! We have so many thrift stores here, I can't wait to see what I can take apart


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have a dilema. Yesterday I spotted a lovely handknitted ladies cardigan in shades of lilac and purple. It would be too small for me so I thought of buying it to rip out. Then I thought it would be a shame to rip out someone's beautiful knitting, so I didn't buy it. What would you do? I could go back and get it.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have a dilema. Yesterday I spotted a lovely handknitted ladies cardigan in shades of lilac and purple. It would be too small for me so I thought of buying it to rip out. Then I thought it would be a shame to rip out someone's beautiful knitting, so I didn't buy it. What would you do? I could go back and get it.


If you have the same luck as me it will be gone when you go back!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I would have bought it. I'd go back and see if it's still there. Why pass up a bargain, especially if you love the yarn it's made with. That my opinion anyways.

Starfire


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

A neighbor gave me an old sweater, well made but too small for him. I picked it apart, including the designs, and ended up making a rug from the main color (it keeps my feet warm while I'm typing), and the two accent colors were knit into coasters that happen to go perfectly in my livingroom right next to our reading chairs. I felted the wool after knitting. Great recycling project!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Even broken wool threads can be rejoined and then the wool used for felting projects where the joins would disappear.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Starfire said:


> I would have bought it. I'd go back and see if it's still there. Why pass up a bargain, especially if you love the yarn it's made with. That my opinion anyways.
> 
> Starfire


I'm going back tomorrow, hoping it's still there. After all, someone gave it to the charity shop, so they didn't want it. I will photograph it before I unpick it, and hopefully show off the new garment when it's done.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Do not buy chenille sweaters to recycle- they do not unravel well- the tiny pieces of chenille flake off and make a mess and you will have sections of just string!


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

A rule of thumb here would be that you shouldn't expect to knit anything of a similar size as you might have to chuck some parts especially necks. Also fancy patterns use up more yarn than say stocking stitch. It probably sounds obvious but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

I would go back and get it!


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

I like this idea!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

debarebyes said:


> I would go back and get it!


I did! I'm just back from the shop. At first I couldn't find it and thought it had been sold, but then I discovered it had been moved. I have now got it in the washing machine, after photographing it. I'm quite excited, wondering what I'll create from it.


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing these pictures-you knit and crochet guys are so wonderful--what a wonderful site community to be a part of--


----------



## maggie1234 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful idea! I have many old sweaters that I could use! Saves a lot of money on yarn!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Well...... I bought a handknit sweater from a charity shop for £3 and took it home to recycle. I tried and tried to undo the seams but it was impossible. I can only think they had been sewn up by machine. Eventually I gave up and took the sweater to my daughter to see if she'd like to wear it. Haven't heard yet if it fitted her.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Well...... I bought a handknit sweater from a charity shop for £3 and took it home to recycle. I tried and tried to undo the seams but it was impossible. I can only think they had been sewn up by machine. Eventually I gave up and took the sweater to my daughter to see if she'd like to wear it. Haven't heard yet if it fitted her.


I found that with one I bought too but realised that the person had sewn it up using back stitch. That is very awkward to unpick


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

when I recycle if I end up with small balls I just turn them into potholders or use them for crewl work or needle point or with worsted weight I use it for plastic canvas...and if all else fails if you cut it into tiny pieces it makes a wonderful washable filling for a pillow or pan mat..the short pieces can also be used for decorative pom poms on many items...have fun and don't throw it away you will think of something you can do with it...


----------



## lmiller1978 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been doing alot of yarn recycling lately, as the budget for my LYS has been cut back to near nothing....So I pick up sweaters at garage sales and thrift stores and rip them apart. 

My Valentines Day present from my DH was a ball winder....it's alot easier to unwind them into straight into center pull skeins. I wash my sweaters and lay them flat to dry, then pick them apart and wind them stright into center pull balls...

I always keep the label from the sweater with the recycled yarn balls so I know what kind of fiber it's made of. I just stick it in the middle of the ball, or safety pin it to the ball. I have 3 huge tubs of recycled yarn...and I've made lots of gifts from it too.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the instructions and the photos. I have tinked a sweater so my yarn is ready to wash. What did you wash your yarn in? Mine is merino.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica Jean - glad you are back - have missed your knitting wisdom and thanks for the info about serged seams


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Recycling sweaters can be very rewarding if you have the time and patience to do it right_ small gauge merino wool can be very tedious!


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

thnx for explaination


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

That is really incredible!! I usually shop at thrift stores or yard sales. I have some sweaters that need altering, but wasn't sure how to proceed. Now I'm not afraid to try it!!


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

That is really incredible!! I usually shop at thrift stores or yard sales. I have some sweaters that need altering, but wasn't sure how to proceed. Now I'm not afraid to try it!!


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you. I'm inspired to try this sometime. Of course, I do have 7-8 WIPs to finish before I can get to unraveling a sweater!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I've often done this, but never thought of using a basket, I usually use the back of a dining chair. Basket! Brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

As soon as i get some help I will post what I did with it .
I am Tech, English and few other things challenge but I can do lots of other thinks & I love you ALL


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

As soon as i get some help I will post what I did with it .
I am Tech, English and few other things challenge but I can do lots of other thinks & I love you ALL


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great idea to wrap it around laundry basket. Thanks
Ann


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi,
just thinking about all that yarn going to waste and wondered if it would be useful for random intarsia or weaving perhaps?


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

This is funny I've done something like that just the other day. I has going through my closet and found two old sweaters. My first intention was to put them in the donation box, but then I remembered my grandma Valya, who always recycled old knitted clothing and reused it in new projects. So I said to my self I have to do the same. Now I have 600gr of dark blue and 650gr of beige 100% cotton yarn.
I never thought of buying something from Goodwill for re-purposing, but this is a great idea and I'd like to keep it in mind.


----------

